# BATMAN: THE COMPLETE THIRD SEASON Available on DVD November 3, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

GREETINGS, CITIZENS!

RELIVE ONE OF THE BIGGEST HITS IN TELEVISION HISTORY AS WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASES

*BATMAN: THE COMPLETE THIRD SEASON*

ON DVD NOVEMBER 3, 2015



Featuring the Final 26 Episodes from the 1966 Original Batman Series Completely Remastered on a 4-Disc Set

BURBANK, CA (July 15, 2015) – Prepare yourselves for a thrilling ending to an incredible series as Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) and DC Entertainment release Batman: The Complete Third Season to own on DVD. The final, completely remastered, 26 episodes of the iconic series hits shelves for fans old and new on November 3, 2015 for $39.98 SRP.

Leap into the third and final season where the felonious and foul must be stopped to keep Gotham safe, and a newly formed Terrific Trio must turn chaos to calm! With rogue wrongdoers like the sly Siren, lethal Louie The Lilac and unethical Egghead running rampant, Batman (Adam West), Robin (Burt Ward) and Batgirl (Yvonne Craig) have their Super Hero hands full. Now completely re-mastered, all the originality, crime-fighting action and arch-villainy of special guest villains like Milton Berle, Eartha Kitt, and Joan Collins, are on DVD in pristine splendor like never before — for those who were there, and a new generation of Bat-fans!

“For decades, Batman has proven its popularity and it all started with this live-action television title that had Batman leaping off the comic book pages to the silver screen for the first time” said Rosemary Markson, WBHE Senior Vice President, TV Marketing. “We are thrilled to release Batman: The Complete Third Season on DVD for longtime bat-fans to go back in time and relive their favorite ‘pows’ and ‘zaps’ while also introducing the series to younger generations.”​


----------

